# No tax disk holder come October.



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

So some of you may or may not know road tax disks will become a thing of the past on 1st of October. Which means no more pesky tax disk holders on our windscreens! 

Seriously though, the new system will mean that if you sell your car, you WILL get a refund automatically for any full months left of tax. It won't pass on to the buyer, they will have to tax the vehicle themselves. 

My fear is that not enough people know about this and will end up getting caught out in some way or another and end up getting fined, worse getting their cars impounded.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Shirtlifters, the lot of 'em


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

so if you were buying a second hand car ( private sale ) surely you can not be expected to source a new tax disk before driving off? 

will look forward to not having to have the tax disk in the windscreen.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

In NI we have to display an MOT disc when the car hits 4 years old to prove it has passed its MOT test and show the expiry date. 

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Like this - the top part is the certificate and the bottom part is the disc to display on the windscreen, which it is an offence to fail to do.










Cooks


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

slineclean said:


> so if you were buying a second hand car ( private sale ) surely you can not be expected to source a new tax disk before driving off?
> 
> will look forward to not having to have the tax disk in the windscreen.


You will now need to tax it online before driving the car away. Its going to be a bit of a pain in the a55, but also has its plus points for those of us who only have a car on the road maybe 8-9 months of the year as you can pay monthly and dont need to muck around sending a tax disk back for refund when you sorn the car over winter.
.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm sure I read somewhere about a grace period after buying the car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Deanoecosse said:


> You will now need to tax it online before driving the car away. Its going to be a bit of a pain in the a55, but also has its plus points for those of us who only have a car on the road maybe 8-9 months of the year as you can pay monthly and dont need to muck around sending a tax disk back for refund when you sorn the car over winter.
> .


What about those people who do not have a computer of don't have the internet?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Spare a thought also for the many that have lost their jobs within the DVLA with this modernisation.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

S63 said:


> Spare a thought also for the many that have lost their jobs within the DVLA with this modernisation.


Never thought about that. Job losses in the wake of technological advancements.

How reliable it will be is the next question, who's now gonna take the blame for missing documents etc etc.....


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I can see this going only one way, a greater number of cars on our roads, untaxed, uninsured without MOTs. When was the last time you were asked to produce?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

They dont need to ask you to produce.
With ANPR they know everything about the car BEFORE they stop you.
As a chauffeur i would have thought you would have known that....... LMAO


----------



## redrob (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm going to insert a picture of my wife into my old Tax disc holder, to deter car thieves .


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AllenF said:


> They dont need to ask you to produce.
> With ANPR they know everything about the car BEFORE they stop you.
> As a chauffeur i would have thought you would have known that....... LMAO


Now retired, but as a chauffeur and still to this day how many miles of UK roads are covered by ANPR? In my neck of the woods and surrounding areas you could drive happily in the knowledge you'll never be picked up by a camera or stopped by a law enforcement officer.

But there again I don't have your quantum knowledge of anything and everything and anything including a command of supreme arrogance and ignorance.:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Seeing as the cameras are fitted to the patrol cars then in theory EVERY mile is covered.
But if the car isn't fitted then the simple moving vehicle check will still tell them everything about you ( the same as it used to be ). But then you have cctv and roadside cameras that can also be linked to flag up a particular motor.
Thats not arrogance that is ignorance on your part I'm afraid. And ignorance is no excuse in the eyes of the law. In other words its common knowledge and as a so called professional driver albeit retired you should still know things like that.
In fact give me your number plate and i can tell you what sort of car and whether its mot is valid whether it is taxed and whether it is insured. A simple internet check is all you need.
Try 
ASKMID
https://www.vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I suspect that the reality of the new system is that the purchaser will have 7 days to apply on-line, or in a post office. The seller will apply for a refund and after a 7 day waiting period, they will get refunded any outstanding months + any part of that 7 days that was paid for twice.

No system can reasonably assume that people have internet access, so it will have to include post office or DVLA office, same as now and there will have to be a 7 day period of grace included, as per all Government things..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Over one million cars being driven on our roads without insurance, the system is flawed.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Again floored information. That is out of date
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...w-many-uninsured-drivers-are-on-the-road.html

And thats of 2013 so you are saying that it has risen again in the last year??


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Why does every thread contain argumentative posts on DW, whats wrong with you guys lol


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Without wishing to pour fuel on any fires, the main reason given for this change is that most vehicles caught without tax are spotted via anpr or police checks, rarely through an office checking the discs in windscreens.
The technology is there, and it's a quicker, in theory easier, method of checking (if a disc is out of date currently, it'll be checked on the database anyway to make sure the owner hasn't just forgotten to put the new one in).
I don't know about job cuts, I would hope there aren't many as I know contacting the DVLA is a long, drawn-out process so more staff in other areas would be welcome. Savings on printing and postage would be enough to cover a fair few wages I would think.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

RPC said:


> Why does every thread contain argumentative posts on DW, whats wrong with you guys lol


Nothing wrong with a difference of opinion, the day that changes to a bunch of nodding yes men/women will be a sad day indeed. The problem is some people cannot refrain from showing a lack of respect when disagreeing and enjoy attempting to belittle those they disagree with.

Now was this a five or ten minute argument?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

MagpieRH said:


> Without wishing to pour fuel on any fires, the main reason given for this change is that most vehicles caught without tax are spotted via anpr or police checks, rarely through an office checking the discs in windscreens.
> The technology is there, and it's a quicker, in theory easier, method of checking (if a disc is out of date currently, it'll be checked on the database anyway to make sure the owner hasn't just forgotten to put the new one in).
> I don't know about job cuts, I would hope there aren't many as I know contacting the DVLA is a long, drawn-out process so more staff in other areas would be welcome. Savings on printing and postage would be enough to cover a fair few wages I would think.


All well and good if you aren't using a cloned plate.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

S63 said:


> Nothing wrong with a difference of opinion, the day that changes to a bunch of nodding yes men/women will be a sad day indeed. The problem is some people cannot refrain from showing a lack of respect when disagreeing and enjoy attempting to belittle those they disagree with.
> 
> Now was this a five or ten minute argument?


Well, I've paid you for the 10 minutes.......... LMAO :thumb:

I agree though, sometimes there is a serious lack of respect from some members. I've no problem with people having a different opinion whatsoever, just choose to express that in a dignified and respectful manner please.

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah but as s63 keeps telling me im ignorant.
LMAO while he is having a pop at me he is leaving some other poor bugger alone.


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

And what are the Parking Ticket Issuers going to do now, they cant put the ticket by your tax disc and take a picture.

So a ticket could be put on a car with the incorrect reg on it.

Can of worms me thinks


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Naaaa they all going to have handhelds linked in to the dvla 
Thus you going to get more tickets issued due to no mot etc etc


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Naaaa they all going to have handhelds linked in to the dvla
> Thus you going to get more tickets issued due to no mot etc etc


:doublesho


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Come October this will be in my windscreen.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

S63 said:


> Over one million cars being driven on our roads without insurance, the system is flawed.


link?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

RPC said:


> Why does every thread contain argumentative posts on DW, whats wrong with you guys lol


some people are just that, dont care if there right or if they know anything on the subject as long as they can make trouble, hopefully i'll never be that old and vindictive :thumb:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

S63;4630643
But there again I don't have your quantum knowledge of anything and everything and anything including a command of supreme arrogance and ignorance.:thumb:[/QUOTE said:


> Is this not showing a lack of respect? Works both ways!
> 
> By the way you should only have typed anything and everything, you got carried away .


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Lost there jobs it needs it where does all our money go form taxing our cars roads are crap full of holes then the government has has to give them millions of pound to fix them so where is all our money gone too. America does not have mot's or taxing your cars


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> link?


There are many references on the web, no one can put an exact figure on it with so many illegals and immigrants also coming and going daily into the UK.The link AllenF posted cited 1.2 mill as of a year ago, other recent surveys suggest a much higher figure of 2.5 mill as the link below shows. I believe my estimate is a very conservative one.

http://fleetworld.co.uk/news/2014/Jan/2-5-million-cars-currently-uninsured-in-the-UK/0434012626


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

From 1 October 2014, the paper tax disc will no longer need to be displayed on a vehicle windscreen. Customers with a Northern Ireland address will still need to display their MoT disc.

You can apply online to tax or SORN your vehicle using your 16 digit reference number from your vehicle tax renewal reminder (V11) or 11 digit reference number from your log book (V5C)
What this means to you
To drive or keep a vehicle on the road you will still need to get vehicle tax and DVLA will still send you a renewal reminder when your vehicle tax is due to expire. This applies to all types of vehicles including those that are exempt from payment of vehicle tax.

Buying a vehicle
From 1 October, when you buy a vehicle, the vehicle tax will no longer be transferred with the vehicle. You will need to get new vehicle tax before you can use the vehicle.

You can tax the vehicle using the New Keeper Supplement (V5C/2) part of the vehicle registration certificate (V5C) online or by phone - 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

Alternatively, you may wish to visit a Post Office® branch.

Selling a vehicle
If you sell a vehicle after 1 October and you have notified DVLA, you will automatically get a refund for any full calendar months left on the vehicle tax.

Vehicle tax refunds
You will no longer need to make a separate application for a refund of vehicle tax. DVLA will automatically issue a refund when a notification is received from the person named on DVLA vehicle register that the:

vehicle has been sold or transferred
vehicle has been scrapped at an Automated Treatment Facility
vehicle has been exported
vehicle has been removed from the road and the person on the vehicle register has made a Statutory Off Road Notification (SORN)
person on the vehicle register has changed the tax class on the vehicle to an exempt duty tax class
Paying vehicle tax by Direct Debit
From 1 October 2014 (5 October if setting up at a Post Office®), Direct Debit will be offered as an additional way to pay for vehicle tax. This will be available for customers who need to tax their vehicle from 1 November 2014:

annually
6 monthly
monthly (12 months tax paid for on a monthly basis)
Provided an MOT remains valid, the payments will continue automatically until you tell DVLA to stop taking them or you cancel the Direct Debit with your bank. Valid insurance should also be in place for vehicles registered in Northern Ireland.

The Direct Debit will be cancelled and payments automatically stopped when you tell DVLA that you no longer have the vehicle, or the vehicle has been taken off the road and a Statutory Off Road Notification (SORN) has been made.

When the Direct Debit scheme can’t be used
Paying by Direct Debit will not be available to:

first registration vehicles
fleet schemes
HGVs (paying the Road User Levy)
Checking the tax status of a vehicle
You can check the tax status of any vehicle online. This can also be used for rental vehicles.


----------



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with arguments. We wouldn't live in a democracy if we didn't have arguments. Just as long as you can respect the opposition


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

iPlod999 said:


> Come October this will be in my windscreen.


I want one for my old Cavalier! Did you buy it or do it yourself?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

This item on No. On eBay only £6.95.

301241368130

Let them know your Reg, make and model. They find the design for that year and make it up.

They send about 3 discs and email the jpeg to you to.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Markg2013 said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere about a grace period after buying the car.


I'm sure you didn't read that somewhere, or certainly not on an official source.
At least if selling a car, the buyer has to now be insured to get the tax to legally drive the car away.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Buying a vehicle

From 1 October, when you buy a vehicle, the vehicle tax will no longer be transferred with the vehicle. You will need to get new vehicle tax before you can use the vehicle.

You can tax the vehicle using the New Keeper Supplement (V5C/2) part of the vehicle registration certificate (V5C) online or by phone - 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

Alternatively, you may wish to visit a Post Office® branch.

Source:

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/vehicle-tax-changes


----------



## will930 (Apr 15, 2012)

ANPR is useless I was pulled over a week after id taxed my car online after a sorned and it blipped up to the copper untaxed luckily id recieved the disk the day before!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Will tax prices be changing too?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> Will tax prices be changing too?


No don't be silly.

The government will save millions by getting rid.

They will be charging a 5% 'surcharge' if you go down the direct debit route.

The the cost of road tax go down then?

Read 1st line of my post again.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm going to find the original disc for my car and put that in the window.
I quite like having the disc in my window


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Every time I put a disc in my window it slips down behind the trim at the bottom and I can never get them back, I have never been stopped for not displaying either, before plod even look at you he knows all the details now, they can't be a**ed to chase about for non display, I don't think I have ever heard of anyone being done for it anyway and I have now been driving 41 years .... oh god am I old!!!!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

iPlod999 said:


> No don't be silly.
> 
> The government will save millions by getting rid.
> 
> ...


Lol, I assumed they would be raising the cost, not passing the savings on.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Vossman said:


> I have now been driving 41 years .... oh god am I old!!!!


Yep! Thought I was bad with 26 years driving... ;-)


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Suba said:


> Yep! Thought I was bad with 26 years driving... ;-)


Cheers buddy :thumb: makes it worse :lol::lol:

And we are *still* interested in keeping our cars nice, that's something age is no barrier for.


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

S63 said:


> Now was this a five or ten minute argument?





Cookies said:


> Well, I've paid you for the 10 minutes.......... LMAO :thumb:


No you didn't! :lol:


----------

